# urgent sexy shrimp question



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

we want to get some sexy shrimps soon but we have a fuzzy dwarf lionfish. can we mix them or will the lionfish eat it


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Sam how many times, they are fine for now as he is small, he will be gone befor he can do any harm!!


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

but sexy shrimp are sometimes tiny


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Tiny=convenient snack. :razz:

You can try it but the shrimp will need to utilize its survival skills (camouflage, hiding and recognizing danger).


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

it will be a gonner in a few seconds.


----------

